# Phil Robertson's Fried Shrimp



## Bocephus

Looks good, I'm gonna try his way for sure. I really respect this man, I could listen to him all day.


----------



## Bocephus

I fried up a batch of Shrimp last night the way Phil does in this video.

They were great, light and crispy batter, and the seasoning was perfect. Phil used some sort of Cajun, or Seafood seasoning and dusted the shrimp when they were done. But didn't say what it was.

I used Maceo's Seafood Seasoning for that step. I'm sure Tony's or Slap Ya Mamma would work well too.


----------



## Ditto2

The dust looks to be something they sell. You can see it at 6:07 in the video. It has Phil's picture on it. It's called duck or duck something.


----------



## roundman

only thing i can find like that bottle https://store.duckcommander.com/food/spices/


----------



## dan_wrider

Shrimp were excellent, Bo. Thanks for sharing. I added a shake of old bay. Not sure how he got his done in 40 seconds tho. Mine were in the pot bout 2 minutes. Like you said, light, crispy and delicious. Will be frying this way again.


----------



## Family Style

Peel and divine shrimp. Smash saltine crackers in a zip lock until there almost like course flour. Roll shrimp in egg and shake in crushed saltines...Fry


----------



## rancher

Thanks for the link and video. Fried up a batch for family last night and it was a hit. Thanks again. Best shrimp I have had in a long long time.:cheers:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

what happened to the video?


----------



## fishingtwo

Bo is going to have to give a step by step
Procedure....no teasing allowed.


----------



## Oso Blanco

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2104081

This is fried shrimp I posted last year. It is close to Phil's and is light and crunchy. It is the only way I fry shrimp.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Oso Blanco said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=2104081
> 
> This is fried shrimp I posted last year. It is close to Phil's and is light and crunchy. It is the only way I fry shrimp.


Hey thanks White Bear.

I have had it that way in Mississippi before. Really good the way they seasoned it up with a spicy cajun twist.


----------



## Wes427

What happened to this video?


----------



## O&G-HAND

They always kill them when theyâ€™re good. You have to pay to see it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dick Hanks

Familystyle said:


> Peel and divine shrimp. Smash saltine crackers in a zip lock until there almost like course flour. Roll shrimp in egg and shake in crushed saltines...Fry


I either go over the saltines in a ziploc (air squeezed out) with a rolling pin, or else I pulse then in a blender until they are like coarse flour. Absolutely great for fish as well. Season the saltines to your own preference.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Dick Hanks said:


> I either go over the saltines in a ziploc (air squeezed out) with a rolling pin, or else I pulse then in a blender until they are like coarse flour. Absolutely great for fish as well. Season the saltines to your own preference.


I don't season the saltines, I season the egg wash. The seasoning is smaller granules than the crushed crackers and ends up at the bottom. It sticks and flavors the shrimp when mixed into the egg. :cheers:


----------



## Hooked

I season the egg wash as well for the same reason. I use this same set up (egg wash and saltines) for chicken, chicken strips, steak fingers and fish. Sometimes use buttermilk rather than eggs.
I'd like to find Phil's method and give it a shot as well.


----------



## jrs568

Will definately have to try his recipe batter.. I seem to over fry them.. thanks..


----------

